# cheap sun mask/buff



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i just noticed wal mart now has bimini bay sun masks/ buffs there for 10 bucks. not a bad deal. they really do help, keeps your face from getting burnt. there is a bunch of different company that make these, but none are this cheap. You can also check out http://www.skinnywaterculture.com/gear/stalker-masks or http://www.buffusa.com/a/fishing or http://breathelikeafish.com/ORDER_facemask.html.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice, im very pleased with mine, the buff, but paid 20+ for mine at west marine, so cant beat ten bucks!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

What dept. are they in? :thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i saw them at the walmart in crestview, they had a section by the mens clothes with hsirts and hats.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Nice to see Wal-mart carrying them now. I always carry an extra just in case...would hate to burn this pretty face :laughing:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Blue Angel Walmart has them!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



PAWGhunter said:


> Thanks for posting! Nice to see Wal-mart carrying them now. I always carry an extra just in case...would hate to burn this pretty face :laughing:


U say burn and i say im just trying to hide my ugly face


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Dunno if you have an Acedemy over there but keep an eye out for them on sale in the fall season. I got my two buffs for $4.99 each. They are the Original Buff and not the super SPF ones but they still work just fine. 

Before I got mine on sale I just went to Jo-Anne Fabrics and bought a yard of material and sewed up my own. They worked pretty good too.


----------

